# Man killed by tiny snake while on computer



## News Bot (Dec 1, 2010)

A 43-year-old Australian died after being bitten on the toe by a tiny tiger snake while sitting at his computer, PerthNow reported today.

*Published On:* 01-Dec-10 02:13 PM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 1, 2010)

Ahhh now the truth comes out. Sadly, by accounts, this guy has decided to try and ride the bite out! I could say you live and you learn, but that's not what happened here.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 1, 2010)

No the truth hasn't come out


----------



## Wally (Dec 1, 2010)

steve1 said:


> No the truth hasn't come out


 
Skepticism of today's media or you know something we don't?

Edit : just read the other thread steve with the link you posted. Probably hard to get the full picture at this stage though no matter what paper you read. Very sad nonetheless.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 2, 2010)

It is believed that Mr Thorpe's six-year-old daughter was in the house at the time and instead of seeking immediate medical help, he put his daughter's safety ahead of his.


WHAT SAFETY? ....would love to know the "real" story behind the media hype....

sad about him dying ,poor family


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2010)

In all respects there shouldn't be this sort of tragedy happening! The vast majority of Australians in general are extremely naive in regards to 1st aid in relation to snake bite. There aren't too many places in this country where you can travel 5-10 minutes and stumble across one of the top 10 species of potentially lethal snakes...YET NOBODY BOTHERS TO LEARN THE VERY SIMPLE MEASURES YOU CAN PUT IN PLACE THAT CAN ENABLE A PERSON VALUABLE TIME IN SAVING THEIR OWN, OR SOMEONE ELSES LIFE!!

Strange, I feel like I'm repeating myself!  ….and I’ll continue to do so in an attempt to get the message into peoples’ heads! I’ve got friends who live in very snake-prone areas in Melbourne. Every now and again when I pop over I say “where are your bandages??”, then I say “Are your kids aware of where they are also?”, “Do you know how to use one??”

A lack of education or hiding behind pure ignorance is no excuse! To have people parrot back to me and say “it’s because you deal with snakes, you know how to treat a bite” is complete and utter garbage! If you live near the water, you learn to swim; if you live in the bush, you have a fire plan. It’s also frightening the amount of people who don’t know CPR!! It’s basic, basic stuff!! I’ve come to the stark realization that your typical Aussie is an incredibly lazy creature when it comes to knowing the simple things that can save life! It’s basic preparation! It’s like wearing a seat-belt! You never count on having an accident, but it’s there if you need it! (Hell, we have to get fined for not wearing one to encourage us to do it!) We’re appearing far too lazy in getting a clue, and that to me is something worthy of making plenty of noise about! Especially when something so preventable happens like this! Why should it take a tragedy before people get educated??? It’s not right!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL from one parrot to another, it's great to see the almighty Moose still crusading for the average Aussie simpleton. I never said you only new how to deal with a bite because you deal with snakes, just that being in the hobby and involved on forums such as this your more likely to know correct procedures. for all you know this guy to the best of his knowledge handled the situation correctly, You helped perpetuate snake myths by jumping on false media with your own inaccurate assumptions. I can almost hear you thumping your chest from here letting everyone know how you are proud to be able to deal with any situation that may arise because of your vast knowledge of EVERYTHING.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2010)

They're about as accurate as your assumptions I'm afraid 

It's a simple, non-complicated principal, nothing mythical about it: If you live in Australia, learn some basic first aid! Every single first aid course covers this!! Why? Because snakes pose a very real danger when you live here. If you go camping, bushwalking...even sitting on your computer 

You seem quite happy spreading your own myth in suggesting this bloke did everything right! :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2010)

ps: Nice to hear you think I'm almighty


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 2, 2010)

I never suggested he did everything right only that he probably thought he did, if he thought he new how to treat a snake bite why would he feel the need to be trained in it. Like I said when people comment in the media without the facts they create a situation where snake myths are regarded as truths. when people like yourself peddle uninformed comments your actually adding to the pool of misinformation regarding snakes, giving people a false belief that they can deal with a situation without proper training.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 2, 2010)

would like to hear the finer details of this particular snake bite incident


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Unfortunately there is at least 4 different reports all with different information. one thing that does seem clear is that proper first aid was not followed, the latest one I've read is he wrapped it in a towel and rang a mate who called medics. If the Ambos had to leave from the same hospital he was taken too it would have been an hour round trip.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2010)

steve1 said:


> I never suggested he did everything right only that he probably thought he did, if he thought he new how to treat a snake bite why would he feel the need to be trained in it. Like I said when people comment in the media without the facts they create a situation where snake myths are regarded as truths. when people like yourself peddle uninformed comments your actually adding to the pool of misinformation regarding snakes, giving people a false belief that they can deal with a situation without proper training.



Yeah I hear what you're saying, and agree to an extent, but what I'm pushing is situations people are still finding themselves in by wasting time trying to kill a snake (which is also supposedly what happened here), and incorrect and outdated first aid treatments! I bet if you ask your typical person off the street they’d still say using a tourniquet is the way to go! My point is a lack of education. I actually blame the media for a lot of this. They are so focused on the doom and gloom aspect of it, that at the same time they could be continually delivering a message on how to deal with a bite. It’d only take a single paragraph. But does it ever happen?

So no, it’s not me spreading myths about these sorts of things. My point, which is extremely valid, is that this incident shouldn’t have happened, and anything like it hasn’t happened for a long time. A bite on the toe would probably be the best place to ever get bitten! A series of mistakes got it to where it ended up, which is very unfortunate.


----------



## dannielle (Dec 2, 2010)

*my uncle...*

THANK YOU!
someone who actually has some idea...........

He was my uncle, and the only reason he did not call that ambulence straight up is because he was more worried about his daughter and her safety as it was only him and her home.... 
he was a great man, one of the best uncles anyone could ever wish for 
he did not ""seal his own fate"" as some of you people are saying............. you have no respect....... he was a family man, and family came first to him, so for those who didnt know him and are making smart mouth comments... i suggest you stop because you do not jknow the truth, you just believe the t.v .... thanks


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am terribly sorry for your loss and the fact you have come across this thread

Steve


----------



## dannielle (Dec 2, 2010)

THIS MAN WAS MY UNCLE MIC!!

and it is horrible to see some of the things use people are saying.... the news was all bull, the did not know the full story..... so everything use have heard is bull. the ambulence was rung... it was only my uncle and cousin home, she is 6 years old she did not know what to do. and as she has hearing problems she was freaking out my uncle put his daughters safety and care before his own as any good father would do. She was his little princess. 
the only thing the media got right is about sitting at the computer...
with all these people commenting, putting their 5c worth in, saying stuff which oviously is going to effect the family if they see it should learn to stop, we are a tight family we are all close and this man will never be forgotten. Even though there are people out there who think they know what happened, but really their making it up as they go.. 
he had no idea on snakes, he couldnt tell you what one was, so what was he to know'??... now our family is having a hrad time grieving by ourselfs, without the media and people telling lies, stories, and making things up..... let a family mourn there lost one! gosh people....................


----------



## Wookie (Dec 2, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> In all respects there shouldn't be this sort of tragedy happening! The vast majority of Australians in general are extremely naive in regards to 1st aid in relation to snake bite. There aren't too many places in this country where you can travel 5-10 minutes and stumble across one of the top 10 species of potentially lethal snakes...YET NOBODY BOTHERS TO LEARN THE VERY SIMPLE MEASURES YOU CAN PUT IN PLACE THAT CAN ENABLE A PERSON VALUABLE TIME IN SAVING THEIR OWN, OR SOMEONE ELSES LIFE!!
> 
> Strange, I feel like I'm repeating myself!  ….and I’ll continue to do so in an attempt to get the message into peoples’ heads! I’ve got friends who live in very snake-prone areas in Melbourne. Every now and again when I pop over I say “where are your bandages??”, then I say “Are your kids aware of where they are also?”, “Do you know how to use one??”
> 
> A lack of education or hiding behind pure ignorance is no excuse! To have people parrot back to me and say “it’s because you deal with snakes, you know how to treat a bite” is complete and utter garbage! If you live near the water, you learn to swim; if you live in the bush, you have a fire plan. It’s also frightening the amount of people who don’t know CPR!! It’s basic, basic stuff!! I’ve come to the stark realization that your typical Aussie is an incredibly lazy creature when it comes to knowing the simple things that can save life! It’s basic preparation! It’s like wearing a seat-belt! You never count on having an accident, but it’s there if you need it! (Hell, we have to get fined for not wearing one to encourage us to do it!) We’re appearing far too lazy in getting a clue, and that to me is something worthy of making plenty of noise about! Especially when something so preventable happens like this! Why should it take a tragedy before people get educated??? It’s not right!


 
The thing that confuses me is that when I was younger it was drilled into us as kids. To treat all spiders and snakes as deadly. We had giddy goanna and other promotional things like that that visited our primary schools and taught us all the things like what to do when you see a snake, how to bandage, don't swim in the channels...all those little things that I thought were common sense. Do they still do those things?


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 2, 2010)

Very sad ..BUT people if your ever at home by yourselves try and apply the correct first aid ,even in this very sad case ,the ambos wouldve taken his daughter along to the hospital with her dad ,not left her home alone ...poor fella must have panicked and sadly it ended tragically ...sorry for the loss of your uncle ...


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear he was your uncle Dannielle (as no doubt everyone else on this site) and pass to you sincere condolences.


----------

